# Definition von Literale



## Schuriko (4. Apr 2020)

Ich habe mir zwar im Wikipedia https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literal angesehen, allerdings sind ein paar Fragen offen geblieben. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen diese zu entwirren:

1. Eine Zeichenkette "abc". sind a, b und c literale oder abc oder gesammte String einschliesslich der "
2. JSON (ein Objekt, das ein Array mit mehreren Objekten enthält) ist der gesammte JSON ein Literal oder die einzelnen Zeichen literale, weil z.B. '[' würde ich jetzt nicht
als Literal verstehen, sondern als Operator
3. "S-Expressions (symbolische Ausdrücke) in Lisp:" Beispiel was genau ist hier als Literal zu verstehen?


----------

